# Chapman MFA in Television Writing and Producing Applicants 2022



## Chris W

Applying to Chapman Television Writing and Producing? Here's the official thread for Fall 2022 entry.

Deadline is December 1, 2021​













 Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Television Writing and Producing


						The small screen has become big—in fact, it’s huge, in terms of the opportunities open to the next generation of television writers and producers. From multi-episode shows available for streaming/binge watching, to innovative “concept” shows that vary from season-to-season around a theme or...
					


FilmSchool.org
Aug 31, 2020
Category: California






Here is FilmSchool.org's Admittance Data for the program from applications in our Film School Application Database:


Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Television Writing and Producing Acceptance Rate






46%

Admitted
18   out of   39   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
9   out of   39   Waitlisted



31%

*Not Admitted*
12   out of   39   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Here are requirements and creative prompts for this year:

*Application Requirements:*​
Statement of Intent: Submit an essay expressing your reasons for wanting to join the MFA Television Writing and Producing Program. What are your personal and career goals, and how will this particular degree from Chapman University help you reach those goals? Your essay should be double spaced, size 12 font, and 1-2 pages in length. 
Resume
2 Letters of Recommendation
Creative Supplement
* Other Required Materials:*


Official copy of your undergraduate transcript from your degree granting institution
No additional information should be sent to Dodge College or the Office of Admissions outside of what is required on the application. Any outside work sent to either office will not be reviewed as part of the admission process.

*Please note that you may only submit Creative Supplement materials for your 1st choice major selected on the application. No other materials will be reviewed as part of the application process.

The requirements below are for students applying for Fall 2022

1. Creative Portfolio List*

Upload a one (1) to two (2) page list of activities that demonstrates your potential in your area of chosen specialization focusing on creative accomplishments. Include in this list specific items that you could submit, if requested, to Dodge College of Film and Media Arts. Each listing should include a brief description of the work and your role in its creation.

_Example of Portfolio listing (use this format):_

Title: Roger's Car
Position: Writer/Director
16 minutes, Video 2005. Valley College
Log line: Unusual circumstance allows a sixteen-year-old to get his first car. I wrote this story for a creative writing class and produced the film with the help of my friends.

*2. Transformational Moment Essay*

Submit a two (2) page essay describing a transformational moment in your life that fundamentally changed you as a person. Explain how you gained wisdom and greater understanding of the human condition as a result of this experience.  _Essays should be typed, single-spaced, 12 pt. Times New Roman font, one-inch margins on all sides._

*3. Writing Sample*

The following is a prompt for the beginning of a scene. In no more than (2) pages, write a short narrative to finish the scene. Focus on development and defining characters, building on the story, and creating captivating dialogue. Do not use formal screenplay format. We are looking for a short, narrative story and not a script. 

*A person arrives home to find an uninvited visitor... *

When do the decisions go out according to the school?​Decisions will be released by the end of April.

Also.... *BIG news*... We are interviewing Chapman admissions the end of October. Let us know what questions you want us to ask them here:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org
				




How's everyone's application going? Gooduck!


----------



## Chris W

Please submit your questions to Chapman Admissions here:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org
				




We're interviewing them towards the end of October.


----------



## Chris W

Check out our new LONG interview with the Chapman Film School Admissions department:














 How to get into Chapman's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts: Tips from the Department of Admissions (Part 1)


					Rising to number 4 on the Hollywood Reporter's annual rankings of the best U.S. film schools, Dodge College of Film and Media Arts at Chapman University is a hidden gem outside of Hollywood. Notable alumni include the Duffer brothers (Stranger Things), Justin Simien (Dear White People), and...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 4, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Chris W

How's everyone's application coming?


----------



## Chris W

So now that the deadline has come and gone. How'd the application go for everyone? Hopefully you were able to turn it in on time?

If you haven't yet please remember to add your application to our application database:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




Good luck everyone!


----------



## Yang Qian

Has anyone got any interview notification from Chapman?


----------



## audr3y

Yang Qian said:


> Has anyone got any interview notification from Chapman?


I applied for the TV/Film Producing MFA and I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## audr3y

I just got an email about an interview! Excited!!


----------



## bluerey_

audr3y said:


> I just got an email about an interview! Excited!!


congrats!! I'm still anxiously waiting eek fingers are crossed.


----------



## BottleCityJay

Just scheduled my interview as well. Going to look back through last year's forum to see what some of the questions were.


----------



## mel_val

I applied for the MFA in Film & TV Producing - no interview emails yet for me. Fingers crossed that I get one! 

Questions for those who have an interview - does your application status page update when scheduling your interview?

GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL!


----------



## BottleCityJay

mel_val said:


> I applied for the MFA in Film & TV Producing - no interview emails yet for me. Fingers crossed that I get one!
> 
> Questions for those who have an interview - does your application status page update when scheduling your interview?
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL!


Nothing on my application status checklist has changed since being notified about the interview or after scheduling it, not even the "recent activities" section.


----------



## Yang Qian

Congrats! I hope I get one too🙏


----------



## AKA3344

Anyone received an interview notification after Jan 28? I am wondering if they are still sending out interviews... losing hope now😭


----------



## mel_val

For anyone that has interviewed, care to share what your experience was like and the types of questions they asked? I applied for MFA in Film/TV Producing, but I'm curious just the same! I haven't been invited to interview, but I emailed the counselor and I was told that interviews are not required for any of their programs and if you are not invited for an interview, this does not mean you are not still in consideration.


----------



## audr3y

Hi everyone! I have my interview tomorrow and I was wondering if anyone who has already had theirs wouldn't mind sharing how it went and what to expect! I scoured the past threads already but maybe something changed! Also, did they stick to the "up to 30 minutes" time limit mentioned in the email? Thanks in advance!


----------



## audr3y

I just had my interview with Travis Knox and it went really well! Very happy with it and he was great to talk to!


----------



## mel_val

audr3y said:


> I just had my interview with Travis Knox and it went really well! Very happy with it and he was great to talk to!


Congrats! If possible, can you let us know what questions/conversation your interview included?


----------



## audr3y

mel_val said:


> Congrats! If possible, can you let us know what questions/conversation your interview included?


Hi sorry for just now replying but my interview was pretty much the same as described in older threads! Pretty casual! He said he was the one who had reviewed my application in January and so he asked me a bit about that as well as my undergraduate experience (as well as the program because it interested him). He also asked the usual "Why Chapman?" and asked about my favorite films/tv shows. We had a lot of good back and forth conversations based on my answers, too! He did also ask me "If there's one thing people need to know about Audrey, what is it?" and then of course I asked some questions as well!

He told me that in around 3 weeks is when decision notifications should go out and that he wasn't sure if it would be through email or maybe a phone call!


----------



## rac_98

Hi guys! For those who have already been interviewed, would you mind sharing the questions they asked? Besides, does anyone have the link to last year's thread? I can't find it!!


----------



## Chris W

rac_98 said:


> Hi guys! For those who have already been interviewed, would you mind sharing the questions they asked? Besides, does anyone have the link to last year's thread? I can't find it!!





			Search results for query: Chapman
		


Use advanced search. 

Search "Chapman" titles only just in application threads forum.


----------



## BottleCityJay

Just had my interview with Bill Rosenthal and Jill Condon. They were really nice, really enthusiastic about the program, and really easy to talk to. They asked the usual questions of "why Chapman?", "what are you working on?", "what are you watching?" and then asked me if I had any questions. The conversation was really good and ended when the next interview started. Bill said that he would be excited to have me as a student but I don't know how much, if any, of the admission decisions are up to him so I won't get too excited about it but it was nice to hear.


----------



## audr3y

Did anyone else get an email inviting them to an exclusive master class? Are you going?


----------



## BottleCityJay

I think they sent that to everyone who applied.


----------



## mel_val

Anyone else noticed that they updated the look of the application status portal? Mine says "Awaiting Decision" as I assume everyone else's does too.


----------



## audr3y

mel_val said:


> Anyone else noticed that they updated the look of the application status portal? Mine says "Awaiting Decision" as I assume everyone else's does too.


Yes, mine says this now too! In my interview they said we would be hearing in around 3 weeks and today is exactly 3 weeks since my interview! Everyone keep a look out!!


----------



## Luciana

Hi, guys. I had my interview almost a month ago. Didn't hear back yet too. But in 2018 I was accepted after the interview. However, did not go because did not have enough funding. This year I changed my financial situation and thus, applied again.


----------



## MeganLaurel

Last year I got notice on the 15th. So maybe then.


----------



## 0rang3.chan

my interviewer said march as well, so i guess it'll be coming soon....


----------



## MeganLaurel

I was wondering if anyone knows how many people that get interviewed get in.


----------



## jncMakeAFeature

Hi everybody. I had my interview back in early Feb. I think it went well. I'm just curious, has there been any word?


----------



## Yang Qian

jncMakeAFeature said:


> Hi everybody. I had my interview back in early Feb. I think it went well. I'm just curious, has there been any word?


nothing... I hope decisions would come out this week


----------



## maanj

It would make sense for them to come this week since so many schools have an April 15th deadline to get back to them


----------



## MeganLaurel

Yes last year I got my notice on March 15th.


----------



## mel_val

I just logged into my application portal and I've been waitlisted!!! Check!

I'm still waiting for the decision letter to come through in my email to accept the waitlist offer.


----------



## BottleCityJay

mel_val said:


> I just logged into my application portal and I've been waitlisted!!! Check!
> 
> I'm still waiting for the decision letter to come through in my email to accept the waitlist offer.


Did it say you were waitlisted next to "application status"? Mine still says "awaiting decision".


----------



## mel_val

BottleCityJay said:


> Did it say you were waitlisted next to "application status"? Mine still says "awaiting decision".


My application status says "Decided"

Below that a new text box has appeared titled "Waitlist Notifications"


----------



## maanj

My application status also says "Decided" and then below is a graduate form I need to fill in so I guess I got in??!!


----------



## Luciana

I just checked my application. It does not say anything. But when I click on the submitted application it says 'Now that you have been admitted, we need some additional information to assist with your Visa to study in the U.S.' and asks to submit the I-20 form because I am an international student. I guess it 'yes'. I am super happy


----------



## thep2k2

Congrats, I got the same thing and I’m international.


Luciana said:


> I just checked my application. It does not say anything. But when I click on the submitted application it says 'Now that you have been admitted, we need some additional information to assist with your Visa to study in the U.S.' and asks to submit the I-20 form because I am an international student. I guess it 'yes'. I am super happy


----------



## Luciana

thep2k2 said:


> Congrats, I got the same thing and I’m international.


Cool! Congrats


----------



## MeganLaurel

Anyone else not heard


----------



## mel_val

Has anyone gotten an email yet? I wonder if they will start sending them later today or tomorrow...


----------



## izzy74

MeganLaurel said:


> Anyone else not heard


No changes on my portal yet!


----------



## MeganLaurel

Is that a good or bad thing


----------



## maanj

mel_val said:


> Has anyone gotten an email yet? I wonder if they will start sending them later today or tomorrow...


I haven't received an email yet but I'm hoping to hear "officially" soon. As I remember, Chapman doesn't have a separate financial aid application so I hope they tell us about scholarships as well


----------



## MeganLaurel

Mie just says decided with nothing next to it, so I guess I didn't get in


----------



## izzy74

MeganLaurel said:


> Mie just says decided with nothing next to it, so I guess I didn't get in


Mine too


----------



## izzy74

In the Directing thread someone said admissions decisions are being released tomorrow. Are the people with accepted messages all international? Maybe domestic acceptances do not have any portal messages yet.


----------



## MeganLaurel

Some of the people that are waitlisted are domestic the others that know are waitlisted.


----------



## MeganLaurel

Mine just went blank it said decided and now it’s gone


----------



## mel_val

MeganLaurel said:


> Mine just went blank it said decided and now it’s gone


same lol 😅


----------



## MeganLaurel

mel_val said:


> same lol 😅


I mean I didn’t have anything it just said decided without any other notice so I would say it’s not good for me. Which sucks cuz I got waitlisted last year.


----------



## audr3y

Mine says “Decided” now but nothing else. I haven’t gotten an email or a call or anything either. What does this mean??


----------



## MeganLaurel

Mine doesn’t even say decided anymore


----------



## BottleCityJay

audr3y said:


> Mine says “Decided” now but nothing else. I haven’t gotten an email or a call or anything either. What does this mean??


Mine says the same thing, very interesting.


----------



## BottleCityJay

Just got the decision email, I got in!


----------



## audr3y

I got in as well!


----------



## izzy74

Congrats everyone!! I got in as well! Does anyone have fellowship / scholarship info in their letters? Or do you think that comes with the additional letter from Dodge mentioned.


----------



## audr3y

izzy74 said:


> Congrats everyone!! I got in as well! Does anyone have fellowship / scholarship info in their letters? Or do you think that comes with the additional letter from Dodge mentioned.


I think that will come later in the additional letter!


----------



## BottleCityJay

izzy74 said:


> Congrats everyone!! I got in as well! Does anyone have fellowship / scholarship info in their letters? Or do you think that comes with the additional letter from Dodge mentioned.


I didn't have anything so it either means that it comes in the Dodge letter (I remember seeing that the fellowships are granted directly by Dodge) or I didn't get one 😬


----------



## MeganLaurel

I haven't gotten an email yet


----------



## audr3y

izzy74 said:


> Congrats everyone!! I got in as well! Does anyone have fellowship / scholarship info in their letters? Or do you think that comes with the additional letter from Dodge mentioned.


Looks like we might be able to find that info in the student portal once we have access to it:


----------



## MeganLaurel

Is your portal still messed up?


----------



## mel_val

MeganLaurel said:


> Is your portal still messed up?


Yup, mine is. Maybe acceptances are being sent out first.


----------



## MeganLaurel

mel_val said:


> Yup, mine is. Maybe acceptances are being sent out first.


I got waitlisted last year so I’m sad if I don’t get even get waitlisted


----------



## MeganLaurel

Did you all get the email at the same time?


----------



## Shaler

I just got my acceptance as well! If anyone finds out more information about fellowships/scholarships, please share!


----------



## Chris W

BottleCityJay said:


> Just got the decision email, I got in!





audr3y said:


> I got in as well!





izzy74 said:


> Congrats everyone!! I got in as well! Does anyone have fellowship / scholarship info in their letters? Or do you think that comes with the additional letter from Dodge mentioned.





Shaler said:


> I just got my acceptance as well! If anyone finds out more information about fellowships/scholarships, please share!


Congrats everyone!

The page to join the private Chapman club is below:



			PRIVATE CLUB - Chapman
		


The private forum is here:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/chapman-private-forum.155/
		


I don't think a thread has been created there yet for accepted 2022 Applicants so please create one.


----------



## MeganLaurel

Has anyone else that got interviewed not heard.


----------



## Luciana

I also just received the official letter of acceptance with financial support. However, they do not mention awarded sum


----------



## MeganLaurel

You were still hearing


----------



## mel_val

I refreshed my portal and my status update was in - I have been waitlisted! I'm so grateful to have gotten this far - good luck to everyone else. 

BTW - I applied to the MFA in Film & Television Producing.


----------



## Luciana

Just received my fellowship letter. I was awarded 10K. So happy. But don't know for which period. It is not clear from the letter. Need to clarify


----------



## Abel Guan

Received my financial award as well. Mine is DoP program and the award is 10k per year as long as we meet the academic  requirements for each semester.


----------



## BottleCityJay

Abel Guan said:


> Received my financial award as well. Mine is DoP program and the award is 10k per year as long as we meet the academic  requirements for each semester.


Was your award included in your acceptance letter from Chapman or in a separate letter from Dodge?


----------



## Abel Guan

BottleCityJay said:


> Was your award included in your acceptance letter from Chapman or in a separate letter from Dodge?


It's a separate letter sent from my admissions consultant. The portal also has a letter regarding the scholarship but didn’t mention the amount.


----------



## Chris W

Abel Guan said:


> Received my financial award as well. Mine is DoP program and the award is 10k per year as long as we meet the academic  requirements for each semester.


Congrats! Be sure to add the scholarship info to your applications in the database! 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## BottleCityJay

Has anyone received the follow up email from Dodge yet?


----------



## bluerey_

On Tuesday at about 1am I received waitlist notification via email. I’m kindof surprised because they didn’t interview me…


----------



## 123321

bluerey_ said:


> On Tuesday at about 1am I received waitlist notification via email. I’m kindof surprised because they didn’t interview me…


congrats ! I got waitlisted as well but for the directing program and I wasn't interviewed. I feel like Dodge only put a very small percentage of applicants on waitlist. They typically just either accept or decline. Fingers crossed for the best.


----------



## mel_val

bluerey_ said:


> On Tuesday at about 1am I received waitlist notification via email. I’m kindof surprised because they didn’t interview me…


I wasn't invited to interview either but at noon on 03/15 I refreshed my portal and saw my application status was updated with my waitlist offer letter. I didn't receive an email notification email though, so I will probably have to verify with the school that the correct email is in their system. 

And I really hope that there waitlist group is small for Producing lol


----------



## 0rang3.chan

Last year I got waitlisted for producing and ultimately did not get in. I decided to reapply this year and I got in! Persistence pays off, don't give up guys!


----------



## izzy74

Has anyone received their official letter from Dodge? Curious about scholarships. I got my email to set up the Chapman portal but no info on there.


----------



## BottleCityJay

izzy74 said:


> Has anyone received their official letter from Dodge? Curious about scholarships. I got my email to set up the Chapman portal but no info on there.


I haven't gotten an official letter from Dodge but I got an email that said scholarships/fellowships notifications will be sent out within 2 days of acceptance letters


----------



## xanqu

Hi all I got admitted into the Producing program and I am extremely conflicted because of the price tag. What are y’all’s thoughts on taking out massive loans for this? Worth it in the end? I love everything about the courses and facilities and such but it’s so daunting.


----------



## audr3y

I got my official letter/packet in the mail today


----------



## BottleCityJay

audr3y said:


> I got my official letter/packet in the mail today


Snail mail? What was in it?


----------



## audr3y

BottleCityJay said:


> Snail mail? What was in it?


it was the official letter, a magazine/booklet about their graduate programs, and an envelope if I wanted to send my deposit through the mail!


----------



## BottleCityJay

xanqu said:


> Hi all I got admitted into the Producing program and I am extremely conflicted because of the price tag. What are y’all’s thoughts on taking out massive loans for this? Worth it in the end? I love everything about the courses and facilities and such but it’s so daunting.


I'm pretty conflicted too, Chapman is the most expensive of the three schools I applied to and the only one that didn't offer any scholarship/fellowship. I was really excited about Chapman when I applied but I think the reality of the financial commitment has made me more excited about other programs.


----------



## bzgwl23

Just want to ask how many of you will attend the film/tv producing program？Does anyone know how many students does chapman admit every year？Hoping to get off the waitlist😞😞😞😞


----------



## maanj

Hi, I have recently declined my acceptance at Chapman so I really hope that helps people on this forum! good luck and hope it works out!


----------



## audr3y

maanj said:


> Hi, I have recently declined my acceptance at Chapman so I really hope that helps people on this forum! good luck and hope it works out!


I will be declining mine as well! I have decided to attend Columbia!


----------



## BottleCityJay

Also declined today, both of the other schools I applied to have lower tuition and offered me more scholarship money. Best of luck to everyone, can't wait to see the awesome movies and TV shows we make in the upcoming years!


----------



## izzy74

I have declined my acceptance as well. Very tough decision but it came down to location for me! I hope this helps people on the waitlist! Chapman is an incredible school and the TWP program is excellent! Whoever attends will have an incredible experience I'm sure


----------



## rac_98

I have declined too! Hope some of you can attend the program. Best of luck!!


----------



## Chris W

rac_98 said:


> I have declined too! Hope some of you can attend the program. Best of luck!!


Don't forget to add your applications to our database to help others. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				






			https://www.filmschool.org/applications/add


----------



## Chris W

FYI there's now an AMA from a Chapman TWP grad:






						Chapman TWP MFA Alum Currently Working at Warner Bros. Television…. AMA!
					

Hi guys! This forum was so helpful to me back when I was applying, so I try to remember to pop back in here periodically and offer any tidbits, knowledge, or advice for any incoming Chapman Television Writing and Producing MFA candidates. Or anyone thinking about applying! Any burning questions...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

New interview with Chapman grad has been posted. 














 How Film School Helped Cheyton Jain (Chapman ’20) Break Into the Video Game Industry


					Cheyton Jain (@jainismyname) got his first film degree at San Francisco State University School of Cinema. His goal: pursue his love for arts and culture. After earning his Bachelor of Arts in Cinema, he moved back to his home city of Los Angeles and spent a few years scooping ice cream and...
				


Alexa P.
Jun 21, 2022
Category: Life After Film School


----------

